# A beautiful poem...



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I meant to say "Touching" poem...it is too sad to be called beautiful...

THE MEANING OF RESCUE

Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed,
All nicely tucked in my warm new bed.
I'd like to open my baggage lest I forget
... so much to carry, so much to regret.

Hmm . . . Yes, there it is, right on the top
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss,
And there by my leash hides Fear and Shame.
As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave

I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.
I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me.
Will you add to my baggage? Will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things ... and take me right back?

Do you have the time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage, to never repack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see,
But I do come with baggage ... will you still want me?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

So sad







But I would still want you.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I must say, I got Kylee as a puppy but after being on SM and entering the "dog world" I would never get a puppy again. Everyone here especially has made me realize how many dogs out there are alone just looking for someone to love them.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww... Thats sad....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awww...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Aw, what a sad but true little poem. But, we know one little girl who has unpacked her bags. Her name is NADIA.







You know Teri, I was just saying to my husband the other night. How could someone do to a little doggie the things that were done to Nadia? She only wanted someone to love her as she loved them. She never asked to be their pet, they chose her and they let her down. It is such a shame that she had to suffer such pain. But, those days are gone forever. She is in her forever home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 18 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Aw, what a sad but true little poem. But, we know one little girl who has unpacked her bags. Her name is NADIA.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Come on now, your making my eyes tear and my family is thinking im nuts!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

What a beautiful poem.

Sometimes when Luna my rescue, looks at me she gives me this look that wants to say so much that it hurts me. her big black eyes are full of sadness. 
She is so calm, so obidient and just wants to please us. I dont understand why her previous owners let her get so bad (healthwise). why was she not wanted and uncared for? I dont understand. 
I hope not all of her 8 years of life where as sad as her eyes shows


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is so well said, D&M. 

They say the eyes are the window to the soul. You have only to look into the eyes of a rescue to know the sadness and the hurt they have suffered, whether physical or just the hurt from being abandoned by the people they most trusted.

I don't understand either, why people can let these precious souls suffer and then discard them.

But their loss is our gain, right?


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Lady's mom,

that is very true.

Their loss is MY GAIN


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh what a sad poem... I seriously pictured Nadia saying this to you
Missy's Mom if Nadia doesn't know how great of a home and Mommy she has
yet you just wait she will figure it out and then have a sparkle in her
eye from then on.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think of this as Naddie's poem, knowing the tremendous sadness and emptiness Missy's passing left in Terri and her husband.

The Gift

Eyes fearful, paws worn 
A sorrowful sight 
So forlorn 

Love they said would be the cure 
For the suffering 
You had to endure 

So our family grew that day 
We brought you home 
With us you'd stay 

Slowly, gently the bond it grew 
Faithful, loyal 
Loving true 

Looking back it's so unclear 
How we got by 
Without you here 

Trusted companion, devoted friend 
You give and give 
It never ends 

They said we were a gift to you 
But now we know 
Who rescued who 



J. M. Berry


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj.. that poem..... so very very true.. as I said.. Naddie has done much more for us than we for her!! I do believe she is a special "gift".. one I was not seeking but was given because God knew we needed her!

Terry, Angel Missy and little Naddie


----------



## Rio&Nickysmommy (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh what sad poems but so true. How people can be so cruel to animals si unbelievable. 
Rio&Nicksymommy


----------

